# Alternative to powder coating???



## Monty (Aug 27, 2014)

IIRC, someone either posted or told me about a solution that is sold by either Caswell or Eastwood that is better than lacquer and clear PC for coating brass. I've searched both sites but can't locate anything like it. Does anyone know what this solution may be and can point me in the right direction?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 27, 2014)

Monty,
There is a brass lacquer, or a lacquer for brass, sold by Woodcraft. Google brass lacquer. It is sold by several places. Not sure if this what you are seeking.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Monty (Aug 27, 2014)

Don,
I'm under the impression that it is different than brass lacquer, but I may be wrong. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 28, 2014)

What about ceramic coating, such as Cerakote. You will have to google it, I am on an iPad and can't seem to link it.

it is available in many colors, and also clear.


----------



## Janster (Sep 3, 2014)

.....Go to ACE Hardware and purchase their Appliance Epoxy. Works very very well! .......Jan


----------



## SteveG (Sep 3, 2014)

I was researching a product to use on copper bangles to keep the bright shine, and found something called Protecta Clear (ProtectaClear.com). I have the product in hand, but have not used it as yet. The manufacturer's claims for the product are very good for use on bare metals, and it is fairly expensive. I hope it works as good as it sounds. So take a look Mannie; it could be just what you need.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 4, 2014)

Some cartridge finishes (in rough order of durability) are:
Bare brass
Dipping lacquer
Brass lacquer
Duracoat
Powdercoat
I've also seen (but haven't myself done) a CA finish.

I regularly powdercoat my bullet pen kits.  It is the only clear finish I've found that adheres well to polished brass and will stand up to heavy wear.  Anything else will chip or wear off in time - at which point it's basically bare brass again.


----------



## Janster (Sep 4, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> Some cartridge finishes (in rough order of durability) are:
> Bare brass
> Dipping lacquer
> Brass lacquer
> ...



   Do you send the items out or Clear Coat them yourself? I had never heard of Clear owner coating B4.....Jan


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 4, 2014)

Janster said:


> Do you send the items out or Clear Coat them yourself?



I do my own powdercoating.

I've searched long and hard for other clear coatings.  The heat of powdercoating (even when using low-temp powder) discolors the bullets slightly.  I would love to switch finishes to something that preserves the bright pink color of freshly polished copper, but haven't found anything nearly as durable as powder paint.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Monty (Sep 4, 2014)

Janster said:


> Sylvanite said:
> 
> 
> > Some cartridge finishes (in rough order of durability) are:
> ...





Sylvanite said:


> Janster said:
> 
> 
> > Do you send the items out or Clear Coat them yourself?
> ...


I too do my own powder coating, but my reason for looking for this is I would like to add a water slide decal to the brass casing and I doubt the WS would hold up under the PC temps.


----------



## larryc (Sep 4, 2014)

A customer asked me to put a decal on a 50 cal pen a couple of years ago and IIRC I used Brasso and then applied the decal and a CA finish over it.


----------



## Monty (Sep 4, 2014)

larryc said:


> A customer asked me to put a decal on a 50 cal pen a couple of years ago and IIRC I used Brasso and then applied the decal and a CA finish over it.


I thought about CA over the decal, but I'd like something a little more durable on the brass.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 4, 2014)

Monty said:


> I thought about CA over the decal, but I'd like something a little more durable on the brass.


Larry Wirt (ribanett) has been putting water-slide decals on brass shellcases for some time now.  I believe he finishes them with CA glue.

I agree that a decal would probably not survive a cycle through the powdercoat oven.  The next most durable alternative I know of is Duracoat, but it's pricey, has a short pot life, and a short shelf life.  Other catalyzed finishes, such as conversion varnish or 2-part urethane auto paint would likely be about as durable - and about as difficult to use (and toxic).

Good luck, and if you find something that works, please let me know.

Regards,
Eric


----------

